# NC State Field and Field archery Derby next weekend 8/27 and 8/28



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Next weekend is the NCFAA championship weekend at Yadkin Field archers in Yadkinville NC. We will be shooting 28 field and 14 animal on Saturday and 28 hunter on Sunday, shotgun start on Saturday at 10:00 AM, Sunday we will start earlier probably around 8:30-9...Practice will be available on Friday evening...

Directions can be found on our state website: www.ncfaa-archery.org

Camping will be available on site (no hookups). Come on out and shoot...

If you need any additional details, feel free to shoot me a PM...

That said...who of you NC archers (and others) are brave enough to show up, and let's get the smack talk started...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll be there but still fighting with tendonitis in my right arm so won't be shooting. But I'll come enjoy the fun and fellowship


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

I think I may be able to squeeze y'all into my schedule. with 2 arthritic thumbs, mental midgitry, and no skill, should make for an interesting couple of days.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll have my tent in the Cerveza Friendly zone. I've actually been practicing a bit so you are ALL on notice.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I'll be there but still fighting with tendonitis in my right arm so won't be shooting. But I'll come enjoy the fun and fellowship


Get that arm healed already will ya'....see you there hopefully...



SCarson said:


> I think I may be able to squeeze y'all into my schedule. with 2 arthritic thumbs, mental midgitry, and no skill, should make for an interesting couple of days.


And the excuses begin...

Some things never change



Spoon13 said:


> I'll have my tent in the Cerveza Friendly zone. I've actually been practicing a bit so you are ALL on notice.


Cerveza friendly...I like the sound of that...just don't get all lit up and decide to go cow tipping...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Jarlicker and I will be leaving the Durham area shortly after noon on Fri. in hopes of securing one of the best camp sites. Might even get in 14 on Fri as well - have heard rumors of a 600 round on Fri too.


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

I'll be there on friday also...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Important!!!!!*

I just wanted to let folks know that everything is still planned as originally scheduled!!!

Saturday
9:30 Safety Meeting
10:00 Shotgun for 28 Field
Break for lunch
3:00 Animal Round

Sunday start time has yet to be determined. Probably move the shotgun up to 9:00 so we can get the awards handed out and people can return home at a reasonable hour.


----------



## duncan62 (May 14, 2011)

After two rotator cuff surgerys, the Dr. gave me the ok to start shooting again in 4 weeks. So my plan is a new bow, a winter in Fl. getting back in shape and then back to field shooting and FITA.
It is unbeliveable how much I have missed shooting. SO next year "I'LL BE BACK". I am setting here on the mountain watching the wind blow and hoping all of you are haveing a gret time in Yadkinville.


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

duncan62 said:


> After two rotator cuff surgerys, the Dr. gave me the ok to start shooting again in 4 weeks. So my plan is a new bow, a winter in Fl. getting back in shape and then back to field shooting and FITA.
> It is unbeliveable how much I have missed shooting. SO next year "I'LL BE BACK". I am setting here on the mountain watching the wind blow and hoping all of you are haveing a gret time in Yadkinville.


Great news Alan. Looking forward to seeing you back!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

duncan62 said:


> After two rotator cuff surgerys, the Dr. gave me the ok to start shooting again in 4 weeks. So my plan is a new bow, a winter in Fl. getting back in shape and then back to field shooting and FITA.
> It is unbeliveable how much I have missed shooting. SO next year "I'LL BE BACK". I am setting here on the mountain watching the wind blow and hoping all of you are haveing a gret time in Yadkinville.


That's great to hear...

Turn that bow down, take it easy to start out with, and I look forward to flinging some arrows with you again...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats to all of our new State Champions!!!

The course was in GREAT shape and the weather turned out to be pretty good too. If you missed it, I'm sorry. It was a great shoot at a great place. 

Thanks to Tim Eaton and all who put time in getting things ready.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Congrats to all of our new State Champions!!!
> 
> The course was in GREAT shape and the weather turned out to be pretty good too. If you missed it, I'm sorry. It was a great shoot at a great place.
> 
> Thanks to Tim Eaton and all who put time in getting things ready.


What he said.


----------

